# Thinking of altering DeBary Glen



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Since I moved the track to a larger facility I have been contemplating increasing the size. I have all the materials needed so all I need is the manpower to git er dun. At this stage I am still using the Scaley power packs and power bases and very little scenery has been added. My plan is to extend the table 3 feet and lengthen the straight sections. I have four alternate plans. Two just basically stretch the existing plan while the other two create some technical challenges. Please feel free to comment on which one you would prefer to race on.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Definitely extend the track to use the extra space, is my first vote. Of those choices, I like B and C best. I feel they have a better variety of turn challenges, while maintaining enough good fast straights.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's another design close to #2.


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

im liking this one:thumbsup:





Modlerbob said:


> Here's another design close to #2.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I like this one better, too, Bob. It lengthens the infield loop, which I think improves on the original #2.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The addition has been made and the longer straights along with the esses makes for an interesting drive. Next step is to install a new power supply and controller hookups. After that the landscaping crew will beautify the Glen


----------

